# TRT and BPH



## Rumpy (Jul 27, 2017)

I've been on self prescribed TRT for about 4 or 5 years now and my prostate has gotten pretty enlarged and my PSA is always high.  Has anyone here used a 5-Alpha inhibitor like Avodart while on TRT?  My urologist is reluctant but wiling to prescribe it while I'm still using test.  Just wondering if anyone else has tried this and what the results were.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 27, 2017)

Why is he hesitant to prescribe it? 

I take cialis for my BPH and it works great. Acts pretty quick and lasts a few days. I take 12.5mg twice per week (25mg tabs of kickoff cialis).


----------



## Rumpy (Jul 27, 2017)

He doesn't have any other patients on TRT and doesn't seem to know much about it.  He seems to think that the 5-ARI will not be effective with TRT, or something, IDK, he didn't really give me a good reason.

My understanding is it should just reduce DHT without really effecting TT or free T, but I really don't know.

I also take RC liquid cialis, about the same as you, and flomax, which helps a lot, but I still have some issues, and my PSA is still elevated, which is why I'm considering bumping up to a 5-ARI


----------



## snake (Jul 28, 2017)

20 mg of Tadalafil (Cialis) 2x/wk.


----------



## Megatron28 (Jul 29, 2017)

Are you managing estradiol?

I agree with everyone else about getting on Cialis.  The stuff is very helpful in many ways.  Just make sure you don't have Hypotension.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 29, 2017)

Megatron28 said:


> Are you managing estradiol?
> 
> I agree with everyone else about getting on Cialis.  The stuff is very helpful in many ways.  Just make sure you don't have Hypotension.



That's where I was going next. If I skip shots or screw up my trt in any way my e2 bumps for some reason. Then the bph kicks in hard.

So far been lucky as I have been off trt for about 2 months


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 29, 2017)

What the others have said. I take 5-10mg cialis daily. On Dr scripted trt, 200mg/week. But she doesn't believe in Anti-E's because she thinks they are toxic. I take 12.5mg stane once a week on my own.

If I start having trouble pissing, I up the cialis and take another dose of stane and all is well again.


----------



## Rumpy (Aug 1, 2017)

I usually run about 7.5mg of stane EW.  I haven't done labs in a while, but that seems to keep my E2 where it should be.  I do use cialis a few times a week, but my syptoms have been constant for a couple of years, they do not come and go.  I've also already had two prostrate biopsies and my PSA is consistently high.  I appreciate all of the input but I think my problem is a little more serious, which is why I specifically asked about Avodart.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 1, 2017)

Cecil said:


> I usually run about 7.5mg of stane EW.  I haven't done labs in a while, but that seems to keep my E2 where it should be.  I do use cialis a few times a week, but my syptoms have been constant for a couple of years, they do not come and go.  I've also already had two prostrate biopsies and my PSA is consistently high.  I appreciate all of the input but I think my problem is a little more serious, which is why I specifically asked about Avodart.



Then you should do what your urologist says. If he's willing to prescribe it, it's probably worth a shot.


----------



## Rumpy (Aug 1, 2017)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Then you should do what your urologist says. If he's willing to prescribe it, it's probably worth a shot.



He says stop TRT


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 1, 2017)

How much testosterone are you taking weekly? Not getting bloods done on self medicated TRT isn't a good idea. 7.5mg of aromasin a week is nothing. You may as well not even take any.


----------

